# Biggest Target in Michigan?



## Targetking

Would love to visit it.


----------



## seasonaldude

UMich's football coach when they lose to Ohio State.


----------



## boringClerk03

It's probably the one in Grand Rapids; I don't think there are any supers there because there's already a ton of competition with Walmart, Meijer, and other supermarkets. Target isn't really the primary option in Michigan so the stores aren't very expansive, at least, not from what I've witnessed. Everyone loves Meijer in Michigan.


----------



## oath2order

seasonaldude said:


> UMich's football coach when they lose to Ohio State.


Fuck Ohio.


----------



## Dream Baby

I think the store in Troy is the largest.

I also believe they were open until Midnight (at least weekends) pre-pandemic.

Target doesn't put " super stores" in Michigan because of competition from Meijer too.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Target doesn’t build super targets anymore.


----------



## oath2order

Dream Baby said:


> I think the store in Troy is the largest.
> 
> I also believe they were open until Midnight (at least weekends) pre-pandemic.
> 
> Target doesn't put " super stores" in Michigan because of competition from Meijer too.



Meijer slaps.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Meijer produce is 1000 percent better than target.


----------



## Targetking

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Target doesn’t build super targets anymore.


I know but some stil exist.


----------



## dannyy315

Wegmans has excellent produce too


----------



## Targetking

dannyy315 said:


> Wegmans has excellent produce too


There'sno wegmans inMichigan.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

Thought it was the one in Livonia? Or maybe that's highest volume, but not largest.


----------

